# Router und LAN?



## DeMuX (25. April 2002)

Hi,

ich hab mir einen Netgear Router gekauft. Alles wunderschön
angeschlossen, und Internet geht auch super. Kann den Router
nur weiterempfehlen. 
Jetzt hab ich aber ein Problem, damit das Internet überall
geht musste ich bei den Eigenschaften von TCP/IP die 
IP-Adresse automatisch beziehen lassen. Jetzt finde ich halt
keinen PC mehr im Netzwerk. Bzw. habe kein Netzwerk mehr.
Was kann ich da denn machen, damit sowohl Internet als auch
Netzwerk geht. 

Vielen Dank schon mal.

Grüße Demux


----------



## Christian Fein (25. April 2002)

nur nen kleinen Tip.

Ein super router kostet 10 EUR. 

ich habe für 10 EUR nen Pentium 133 MHz ersteigert auf diesem habe ich ein disketten Linux aufgespielt
(fli4l).

Und es reicht. Übrigends hängen an dem router (DSL) 6 PCs und ne dicke Firewall läuft


----------



## DeMuX (26. April 2002)

*Danke*

Danke für deine Antwort!

Das hatte ich auch schon vor, mir fehlte aber dann der platz.
aber wie ich mein problem lösen könnte weißt du auch nicht oder?
was für eine linux version und config hast du denn auf den pc 
geschmissen? würde mich auch mal interessieren.


greez demux


----------



## Christian Fein (26. April 2002)

schau mal auf 
http://www.fli4l.de/german/fli4l.htm

Da steht alles über diesen disketten router.
Wieso / wer sagt dir das du IPs automatisch beziehen musst ?
Ich setze mein netzwerk mit festen ips auf 192.168.1.2 -> Server 192.168.1.1 ->router 192.168.1.1 - ... Rechner.

Welches Betriebssystem fährt dein router und die rechner ... ?


----------



## DeMuX (26. April 2002)

Tja, ich hab es ausprobiert, und wenn ich feste IPs hernehme, gehts internet nicht mehr. Aber wenn haben meine pcs 192.168.0.100 101 102 usw. da der router ja 192.168.0.1 in anspruch nimmt.

der eine pc hat 98 se, der andere win2000, und der laptop auch 98 se.
netgear.de meinte, das ich allen pcs wieder eine feste ip geben soll und im ie die verbingdung per setup einstellen soll. verbindung manuell übers lan herstellen. sollte ich eingeben. ging aber auch nicht. wat nu?

greez demux


----------



## Virtual Freak (26. April 2002)

*also...mal n paar dinge*

ich hab das bei mir auch mit nem HW router aufgesetzt...
mit DHCP (also Auto IP) und festen gemischt...geht wunderbar...

dum ust nur darauf achten das du keine festen ips vergibst die dein router als mögliche dhcp adressen vor sieht..

das heisst dein router spielt für dein LAN DHCP Server..dafür hat er eine IP Range Reserviert...entwerder alle 254 mögliche ips oder eben die anzahl die du ihm vor gibst...meist werden die ips .100 -.150 für DHCP vorgesehen.
Du kannst dann also locker feste IPs vergeben von 151 an aufwärts...
oder du stellst den DHCP Server auf dem Router gleich ab dann hast du freie auswahl aus 254 Adressen (eine braucht der router)

Nur...und das ist wohl der Knackpunkt bei dir...wenn du DHCP abstellst bekommen deine rechner keine infomehr vom Router wo wie was ist...sie haben also keine ahnung welche DNS Server (Namensauflösung im Netz (http://www.gaga.com---> IP Adresse) und welchen gateway (Weg ins INet..in dinem fall dein Router)sie benutzen müssen.
das heisst sie du musst diese Infos von hand eingeben.
Wie diese Infos sind bekommst du von deinem ADSL anbieter oder kannst es in den meisten fällen vom router auslesen.(Verbindungs eigenschaften WAN (Wide Area network--> In deinem fall die verbindung zum ADSL Modem--> ADSL Provider--> Inet)

Also..was musst du alles Wissen:

1 eindeuteige IP pro Rechner (kannst frei wählen in deiner IP Range)
1-2 DNS Server Adressen. (bekommst du beim ISP)¨
1 gatway Adresse (Ist die IP deines Routers die du Ihm im LAN zugewiesen hast (meist xxx.xxx.xxx.1)
1 Subnetmask (meist 255.255.255.0)

Diese Adressen must du in den LAN verbindungs eigenschaften bei deinen rechnern eintippen...in den eigenschaften vom TCP/IP Protokoll.

Die DNS gateway und Subnetmasks müssen bei allen PCs gleich sein..
Die IPs kannst du bei abgeschaltenem DHCP frei im Bereich 2-255 wählen (wen dein router die IP xxx.1 hat)
¨
Achte darauf das alle IPS aus der gleichen range sind...das heist die ersten 3 zahlenblöcke müssen gleich sein wie die routeradresse im lan..
(zb 10.12.13.xxx)


Hoffe das war nich alzu viel fachchinesisch und es klappt nu)

Greetz VF


----------



## DeMuX (26. April 2002)

Danke erstmal,

nene fachchinesisch war das nicht. kenn mich da schon ein bisschen aus.
ich bin jetzt gerade im setup drinnen. vielleicht könnte ich mal schnell deine email haben, oder wir treffen uns schnell in irgendeinem chat, ich hab noch ein paar fragen. 

greez demux


----------

